
You Can Kill Anyone with Your Car, as Long as You Don't Really Mean It - jseliger
http://www.vice.com/read/you-can-kill-anyone-you-want-with-your-car-as-long-as-you-dont-really-mean-it
======
clubhi
I'm getting my boss a new Bike for his birthday this year.

